# goats and catnip



## cayenne47 (Nov 7, 2004)

is it poisonous to them? Lil boy got into the cats stash, its old and dried up, i think he just licked a little but hes staring like hes high lol.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Its a mint. Nothing special to goats other than being just another browse whether dried and old or fresh and growing. 
Lower nutrition in dried and old though.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I doubt that he's high. :baby04: It only has that effect on felines. Catnip is a soporific for humans - drink a couple of cups of catnip tea, and you'll be nodding off in no time!

I was hanging out with the goats last fall and one of mine was rubbing and rolling on some catnip plants - most likely because they have scritchy seedpods.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

My goat loves catnip. She eats it like crazy. As weird as she is I don't think it makes her any weirder. I wonder if it aids goats in digestion like a little will sooth a human? 
Linda


----------



## RogerLC (Jul 6, 2020)

pookshollow said:


> I doubt that he's high. :baby04: It only has that effect on felines. Catnip is a soporific for humans - drink a couple of cups of catnip tea, and you'll be nodding off in no time!
> 
> I was hanging out with the goats last fall and one of mine was rubbing and rolling on some catnip plants - most likely because they have scritchy seedpods.


I realize this is an old discussion, but goat do get high off of catnip. I made some tea and he acted like he was tripping balls after drinking it and even got his horns tangled in a rope he was rubbing up against; which has never happened before.
Also it is proven that other animals can have psychedelic trips on this herb, including dogs. For dogs it is mainly a sedative though.


----------

